# Frickin' drivers



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

So I'm trying to root my nexus 7. I have a gnex (lte), a nexus10, and this is actually my third 7. All of the other ones have been rooted without a hitch.

I have the SDK set up on my desktop, but its in a storage unit until were done moving and so for the time being I'm using my girlfriends netbook, which as we say in Virginia is "slow as molasses" so I'm just using wugfreshs toolkit BC its less of a headache on this stoic hardware.

So my problem (surprise surprise) is with drivers. In my device manager I get android device (which if I click to show subgroups it reads as nexus seven adb interface), but at the same time it shows a portable device (which if I click to show subgroups it just says nexus 7). Neither of them have a yellow triangle. My tablet says its connecting and is recognizing itself as a media device and USB debugging.

And if I boot into the bootloader, I get the android device again under device manager, saying nexus seven bootloader interface. Again, no yellow exclamation point, so I'm assuming my drivers are configured correctly.

When I go to try and do anything, tho, it tells me my drivers are available, but offline. I've tried different USB ports, restarted each device (which is a 20 minute process for this netbook), basically everything short of deleting the drivers and starting over. Is there a way for me to get the drivers online?

Any help would be appreciated. I've had this tablet almost two weeks now and I don't even wanna download anything until I get this bootloader unlocked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truckroot (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a similar situation and had to use wugfresh toolkit due to a dinosaur laptop only being available. I'd say start fresh. Delete the drivers then use the toolkit to install them manually. That's what I ended up having to do and it worked for me.

Update:4.2.2 added some level of security to adb. If you use the toolkit u need to update some files in the wugfresh development/data folder. I got the files on xda, just Google adb nexus7 4.2.2. Just replace the files with the new ones. Then while the nexus is connected, toggle USB debugging off, then back on. A popup on the tablet will appear click OK and our good to go. Just rooted mine again after the 4.2.2 ota. Hope this helps

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

PDAnet is my go to. It gives me the least headaches.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude awesome, sorry for the late response but yeah, I wasn't thinking when I got my second 7 and went ahead and took the 4.2.2 update, so I used the "any build" option in the toolkit and was getting some type of error window about certain features not being available for that build. Was wondering if that was my problem.

I was hoping there would be something easy I could do to get my drivers "online" seeing as how they are at least partly working.

I hate drivers and adb. Without the driver problems these things would be so easy to root.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

